# Periemter Defense



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been battling with a prowler on my land since Labor Day. This person has stolen things from us, been on our porch, taken things from our vehicles. I have installed motion detector lights and security cameras. Each time he finds a way in I block it and he finds a new way. Last night I finally got his face on camera. I don't know him and the local police don't seem real interested in helping me. 

I am thinking about electrifying our fences. I am wondering if anyone has any other ideas that might be less expensive. We have an 8 foot high fence at the back of the property, and then 6 foot fences on the sides and a 4 foot fence on the front. I have been planting barberry and other thorn bushes along the front fence but they aren't big enough to cause him any pain at this point. I am feeling very vulnerable and other than sitting on the porch with my shotgun I am running out of ideas on how to keep my sister and nephews safe. If a punk kid can get in what will happen if/when TSHTF?

The police said I can't use bear traps that would be excessive. I thought it was a great idea.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Broken bottle pieces glued to top rail of fence and top of post  problem fixed


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Get a Dog with big teeth.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

A well trained guard dog would solve your problem.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I had a patient that was getting robed (stuff out of the shed). Some one took a five gallon gas can. So the next night they left a five gallon gas can filled with Clorox. It was gone in the morning and they had not been hit again in the month since the clorox disappeared. 

Things have changed since I was a kid. Back then one would utilize rock salt. You would wait then unload one round into the air and the other into the fleeing butt. It will go right through jeans. The thief will not be able to sit for a few days. Today you would do jail time for protecting your property. Back then your parents would give you a butt whopping and make you go apologize and make restitution.

you could leave something that looks great to steal but pack with something foul that will cause them problems when they open it or with a GPS so you can follow and identify the thief. Just a few random ideas.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Gaurd dog might deter him.

Also, where abouts are you, would it be appropriate to run an audible alarm to your motion detecting sensors?

Also, if you have a laptop with a webcam, you could look for free motion detecting software that takes video or pics, catch him on camera. 

In a real SHTF situation, you would need to step up your watch until the SOB is caught.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Let me be the fourth one to say -- you need a dog (big one).


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Wise Prepper said:


> Broken bottle pieces glued to top rail of fence and top of post  problem fixed


That is how stone fence was when I lived in Brazil, except they were cemented in. I considered this but if one of the neighborhood children got hurt it would be lawsuit time.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I live in a rural area. I put alarms on the gates so those aren't used anymore. I will check into the alarm/motion idea.

I want a large dog but am the only one in the household that does. I think I will try talking about getting a dog again.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Tether up some rattle snakes....remove the rattles


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Disclaimer: this is bad advice:

If it were me I'd probably just shoot him for trespassing. At the very least hold him at gunpoint until police showed up.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The dog is only an alarm that someone is around and a deterrent. Not security, that's still you.
But no one can get around your house without the dog k owing


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have outdoor motion detectors from "The Security Store" and really like them. You can program them to have different sounds on your receiver so you know right away what quadrant they are in. I think the range is 600 feet from sender to receiver
and I hid mine in little wooden birdhouses so most folks would not know what they are. I do get an occasional false alarm usually during high wind and or heavy rain but I have learned if it goes off once ignore it if it goes off twice someone
is out there and time to check it out! They work for me, your mileage may vary!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie,
The others have suggested a dog and I agree 1000%. You've got an damn animal that has no problem violating your home, your property. You've mentioned that others in your home do not agree with getting a guard dog to help protect what is yours. I'm here to call out these people in your home that care more about the criminal than they care about themselves or you. 

Your problem is much bigger than a petty thief. Your problem is within. 

When word travels in the world of thieves that your property is an easy mark, someone more evil than petty thieves will arrive. You've reached out to us for advice and we've given it. Now do the right thing for you and yours. Before someone decides that burglary isn't enough and rape and murder come into play.

Be safe and control your own.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I have been battling with a prowler on my land since Labor Day. This person has stolen things from us, been on our porch, taken things from our vehicles. I have installed motion detector lights and security cameras. Each time he finds a way in I block it and he finds a new way. Last night I finally got his face on camera. I don't know him and the local police don't seem real interested in helping me.
> 
> I am thinking about electrifying our fences. I am wondering if anyone has any other ideas that might be less expensive. We have an 8 foot high fence at the back of the property, and then 6 foot fences on the sides and a 4 foot fence on the front. I have been planting barberry and other thorn bushes along the front fence but they aren't big enough to cause him any pain at this point. I am feeling very vulnerable and other than sitting on the porch with my shotgun I am running out of ideas on how to keep my sister and nephews safe. If a punk kid can get in what will happen if/when TSHTF?
> 
> The police said I can't use bear traps that would be excessive. I thought it was a great idea.


Get some good gloves and grind up a bunch of poison ivy/oak and smear a decoy item the perp might steal. Something HEAVY is good so he will have to smear the oil all over himself to get it over the fence. Other things like cheap sunglasses, anything that they will contact their skin when moving or using. A dead tracphone smeared in ivy..........

I would not do it at my place, but a poison ivy/oak hedge will make miserable trespassers too.

It would take some work but a good snare that leaves them hanging is an another. option.

Maybe a few trip lines connected to flares/fireworks?

As the bear traps are out, a pit trap with pungi sticks, buried boards with spikes, or a deadfall are probably not option either.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Auntie,
> The others have suggested a dog and I agree 1000%. You've got an damn animal that has no problem violating your home, your property. You've mentioned that others in your home do not agree with getting a guard dog to help protect what is yours. I'm here to call out these people in your home that care more about the criminal than they care about themselves or you.
> 
> Your problem is much bigger than a petty thief. Your problem is within.
> ...


You are correct! Yes, I came here because I believe that the majority of people here will say what they honestly feel is best. Thanks for giving me the kick in the bum I needed. Tomorrow I will start looking for a dog.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Get some good gloves and grind up a bunch of poison ivy/oak and smear a decoy item the perp might steal. Something HEAVY is good so he will have to smear the oil all over himself to get it over the fence. Other things like cheap sunglasses, anything that they will contact their skin when moving or using. A dead tracphone smeared in ivy..........
> 
> I would not do it at my place, but a poison ivy/oak hedge will make miserable trespassers too.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Have you considered caltrops? With a little research, you will find many ways you can make your own. There are places that you can order them also, BUD K comes to mind...JM2C


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You have his picture. Post it in the local paper and put up flyers accusing him of being a thief and a suspected Peeping Tom. That will get others more concerned than just a thief alone. You can also put it up on your property where he can see it so that he knows you know... and write, "When I see you again... the sights i will be looking through will not be on a camera!"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I have been battling with a prowler on my land since Labor Day. This person has stolen things from us, been on our porch, taken things from our vehicles. I have installed motion detector lights and security cameras. Each time he finds a way in I block it and he finds a new way. Last night I finally got his face on camera. I don't know him and the local police don't seem real interested in helping me.
> 
> I am thinking about electrifying our fences. I am wondering if anyone has any other ideas that might be less expensive. We have an 8 foot high fence at the back of the property, and then 6 foot fences on the sides and a 4 foot fence on the front. I have been planting barberry and other thorn bushes along the front fence but they aren't big enough to cause him any pain at this point. I am feeling very vulnerable and other than sitting on the porch with my shotgun I am running out of ideas on how to keep my sister and nephews safe. If a punk kid can get in what will happen if/when TSHTF?
> 
> The police said I can't use bear traps that would be excessive. I thought it was a great idea.


Electrified fences for humans would be a wet dream for a lawyer. A dog would be a good plan..specifically a long legged American Rotty but they have a long child hood. Figger two years until he comes on line and becomes functional as a guard dog. Take the pic you got and run it in the local paper offering a 500 dollar reward for information about who he is. That should work. Keep us posted. Thanks.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Plywood with number 8 ringshank nails on about 1 inch centers lightly covered with leaves works great


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

You never hear anyone ever say get a guard cat.... so I will say get yourself a nice full adult Bengal Tiger. I think it would deter most 

I think running the picture in the paper or even online like a social media sight may be beneficial. I don't know if I would out right call him a thief due to possible repercussions. He already has, apparently, full run on your property so by publically identifying him as a low life he may figure out its you. 

Guard dog or sometype of early warning system followed up with a nice shotgun pumping action to deter him if he proceeds toward your property. If he still advances after two warnings I think a warning shot to the chest may be issued..errr I mean over his head. Did I say chest?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

A basic home security system with extra wire could be used with extra length wire to provide security in a yard. Just wanted to say this because a yard system doesn't have to come with a large price if you are capable of making farmer improvements to the system.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> You have his picture. Post it in the local paper and put up flyers accusing him of being a thief and a suspected Peeping Tom. That will get others more concerned than just a thief alone. You can also put it up on your property where he can see it so that he knows you know... and write, "When I see you again... the sights i will be looking through will not be on a camera!"


As much as I agree with this, now-a-days you're more likely to get sued than to come out on top. There's a handful of examples of this, but I like best how Mike Rowe illustrated it here : https://www.facebook.com/TheRealMikeRowe/posts/812314348778710:0


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Bug the cops and remember you can always use lethal force to defend the lives of yourselves and your family. Placing traps will only land you in civil and maybe criminal court. He is likely stealing scrap metal to sell for drugs and alcohol. Gather it up and make it harder to get to. A good dog is priceless in that he will alert you to his presence or run him off. Do what you can to encourage him to find an easier target.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hire "JEEP" for a couple of days. Of course you'll have to feed and water him...:mrgreen:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you need to shoot him in "self defense" because he attacked you with an ax, let me know fast. I was driving by and saw the whole thing. Jeep was with me, I think.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm in sign me up. Just need to go get a few things to dissolve the flesh and bones. I feel so honored lol


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like time for a new business venture. Rent a Shepard. Just rent the trained guard for as long as needed. If he grows on you he would be available for purchase.

Wire up a recording of a "big" dog barking and going nuts in your house to an outside motion detector. Maybe the idiot will take the hint and move onto easier pickings. 

Put up wanted posters around the neighborhood with the picture you have of the [email protected]@. $100 might give you all the info you need. Maybe big mama might see her little boy on the poster and take care of the situation for you.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Dogs are great in many ways - don't deal with a puppy, however. Go rescue a full grown young adult. You'll already have a feel for the personality and obviously the size. I'd also suggest keeping the dog in the house. It's way too easy to poison a dog that is left outside. Once it's starts barking, you both head out to investigate. Moreover, if the dog is inside you house - everyone is under his protection, potentially saving your family from much greater losses than just some stuff.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I think I'd consider calling my local representative as to why the local police aren't more interested in my problem. They are, after all, being payed by the taxpayers aren't they?
*EDIT*
Also, getting a large dog is a pretty good idea, but only if you like dogs and are willing to provide and love him/her for the rest of it's life. A dog deserves to be taken care of for it's life time, and a person should be willing, and prepared to do so before getting one IMO, same goes for any pet for that matter.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

What Gunners mate suggested is not illegal, as long as you don't admit to its purpose. If its just trash in the yard....well. I have some old plywood and some screws, I have considered putting around my pens for the coyotes.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Your prowler is almost certainly local. You have a picture. If he is in school, the bus driver might be able to help you ID him. If the driver can't help, go to the schools and show the pic to teachers.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Post a sign:
"If you are found here tonight, you will be found here in the morning."

Then, follow through.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Post a sign:
> "If you are found here tonight, you will be found here in the morning."
> 
> Then, follow through.


That's regional. Arkansas "won't be found tomorrow. Nowhere."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Introduce your thief to a new friend that really wants to play.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There have been some great suggestions! 

I went to the local shelter today and didn't find any dogs that fit my needs. Cute little fluffy dogs and dogs that have health problems (i.e. bad hips) are not the kind of dog for me. I will continue looking, until then I will be sleeping lightly. 

I found some foot prints on the corner of my property so that is where he is coming in now. We are installing some more lights tomorrow when it isn't raining. I did dump some nice chicken manure there so he will ruin those expensive looking tennis shoes he is wearing.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Adopt a few american staffordshire (pit bull) from the SPCA. Then in a few months bring them back. Sounds mean but you'll actually be the provider of a few more months for those poor dogs.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I have the sorriest excuse for a Pit Bull there ever was. She was dumped on me and I love her but no guts at all. I will post a pic soon of her with almost newborn kittens. The momma cat doesn't even pay her the time of day. I am in the market for a pair of Kangals. They will straighten someone out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Tether up some rattle snakes....remove the rattles


Common around marijuana fields. Great idea for SHTF though You have to watch doing this and things that cause bodily injury due to 1)lawyers and 2)your home owners policy just increased.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Tin cans with rocks tied to a continuous string, rattle trap


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

My curiosity is piqued now. How does one successfully tether a snake?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Tin cans with rocks tied to a continuous string, rattle trap


 Have used that one


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> My curiosity is piqued now. How does one successfully tether a snake?


That's a rotten thing that adds federal animal cruelty charges to anything else. That's some hill jigger bad karma that is a slow suffering death to the animal which, rattler it is, bit don"t make you no shinier when there's a hundred other things that don't get fish and Game drawing down on ya.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A good dog like the heeler that you have trained some is a 60+ pound monster. However he can scare a BG half to death and with out really harming him heard The BG right to you or just keep him there in a circle until morning.
The funny part the heeler will enjoy doing it.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I have been battling with a prowler on my land since Labor Day. This person has stolen things from us, been on our porch, taken things from our vehicles. I have installed motion detector lights and security cameras. Each time he finds a way in I block it and he finds a new way. Last night I finally got his face on camera. I don't know him and the local police don't seem real interested in helping me.
> 
> I am thinking about electrifying our fences. I am wondering if anyone has any other ideas that might be less expensive. We have an 8 foot high fence at the back of the property, and then 6 foot fences on the sides and a 4 foot fence on the front. I have been planting barberry and other thorn bushes along the front fence but they aren't big enough to cause him any pain at this point. I am feeling very vulnerable and other than sitting on the porch with my shotgun I am running out of ideas on how to keep my sister and nephews safe. If a punk kid can get in what will happen if/when TSHTF?
> 
> The police said I can't use bear traps that would be excessive. I thought it was a great idea.





Auntie said:


> That is how stone fence was when I lived in Brazil, except they were cemented in. I considered this but if one of the neighborhood children got hurt it would be lawsuit time.


Check with a lawyer, not the police. A real lawyer will either know the law about intruders or know exactly where to look it up. I'm pretty sure that one thing required will be posting no trespassing signs every so often around your perimeter. Once you know for sure what your local laws allow, you'll have a lot better idea of what to do.
P.s. even if you get the dog, I bet you'll have to post warning signs.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I have the sorriest excuse for a Pit Bull there ever was. She was dumped on me and I love her but no guts at all. I will post a pic soon of her with almost newborn kittens. The momma cat doesn't even pay her the time of day. I am in the market for a pair of Kangals. They will straighten someone out.


I give. What's a Kangle?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I say if the shoe doesnt fit but you like it enough cut the toes off and wear it any dam ways. I dont know what dangerous game lives in your area but call animal control and report sightings after awhile they get bored coming and you get to put in traps for said animals another idea is to just dig 1 foot holes and cover them with pine straw almost broke my dam leg a couple times stepping into blind holes at night another good trick is to use a flare trip wire he sets the flare off cops show up for the flare and "But officer I didnt set the flare off the guy you dont wanna look for did it" plus his night of fun is spoiled so he prolly doesnt want to come back maybe even follow it up with a "warning shot" sorry if i susgested something someone else did already.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I live in a rural area. I put alarms on the gates so those aren't used anymore. I will check into the alarm/motion idea.
> 
> I want a large dog but am the only one in the household that does. I think I will try talking about getting a dog again.


Nothing is more terrifying than a russian Ovcharka. See the link below; maybe Toronto Gal can chime in. My friend has one and I swear that thing is going to break the door down everytime I go over to his house.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....4.0....0...1ac.1.55.img..0.4.620.fN1cxknE9mg


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Do not set any kind of trap LE will nail you not the BG. LE is unlikely to be of any help to you. Just not their job any more. You need to make yourself a harder target.
Shots in the Air will get you arrested not the thief. 
If you want action from LE make it embarrassing for COP or Mayor. If you have pictures stick them up around town. Do not say thief just ask do you know who this is?
Then when people ask questions quietly let them know what is going on. Word will spread. They are not focused on protecting you , just keeping things quiet and protecting the agenda.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Do not set up any type of trap that might cause physical harm. There are too many cases of home owners doing so and ending up getting the crap sued out of them by criminals breaking in. There are even cases of scumbags breaking into a house, accidentally hurting themselves, and then suing the homeowner. Even if they don't win their lawsuit you still have to pay for your lawyer, not to mention the hassle.

The best idea that I can think of is to buy a middle to large size dog, but be sure to put up "Beware of Dog" signs, which is all that is required in most areas I think. Check with a lawyer. Check with your neighbors. Are they having the same thing happening to them? If so, perhaps you can start some kind of neighborhood watch, although I suspect that one of your neighbors knows who this guy is or he is actually one of them. I think most criminals don't travel long distances to steal things from peoples back yards and then keeps returning to the same location. 

Every time you find something missing or evidence of someone being on your property illegally, CALL THE POLICE. MAKE them file a report and tell them that you want a copy of it. Tell them that you need it for insurance reasons and also that your LAWYER wants a copy of the police report for each incident. They will get the impression that you are thinking of suing THEM, and if something happens THEY may end up paying for it. MAKE them do their jobs. They will end up patrolling your property closer then they have before. 

If you have an appropriate friend or relative, possibly with military or LE experience, who is presently not working, see if they would be able to come stay at your place for a while to act as a night watchman. I am retired not but an not so old that I couldn't stay up all night with a shotgun guarding your property. If this clown seems to routinely go to the same building, imagine his surprise if he opens the door and discovers someone with a 12 gauge waiting for him. I am not volunteering for the job, but you may know someone who would be available. 

It sounds to me as though this may be escalating, and I would be very worried about if some night he might decide to come into your house while you are there, and who knows what might happen then. I don't know if the local police force is incompetent, undermanned, or just lazy, but as often happens, it looks to me as though they aren't going to prevent a violent crime just fill out a report about it. I believe that this guy lives near you, perhaps even one of your neighbors or one of their relatives/friends. Most crooks who steal things from other folks property don't keep coming back to the same location if it take them much time to get there. The other possibility that should worry you is that he is targeting your family specifically. Make sure that you house and that you and your family members are prepared. Once again, GET A DOG.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> Nothing is more terrifying than a russian Ovcharka. See the link below; maybe Toronto Gal can chime in. My friend has one and I swear that thing is going to break the door down everytime I go over to his house.


What is that? dog or Werewolf? damn more scarier than German Shepherd


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm still not convinced that the electric fencer sold in farm stores is a bad idea. 

A friend of mine urinated on one back when he and I were about 10, . . . 60 years later, . . . I'll just betcha he remembers it. Your problem child will remember it too if he tangles with it. 

Your defence of the fence is simple, . . . the deer have been feasting on your wife's flowers, . . . and you are protecting that agricultural investment.

And, . . . double yes, yes, yes, . . . to the idea of "here steal this", . . . and it was rolled in poison ivy or poison oak. Unless he/she/it is one of the very low % of people who are not allergic to the stuff, . . . your ancestors, you, and the spaghetti on your shelf will all get a real good cussin, with expletives mentioned about your parentage as well.

A gallon of diesel fuel mixed into about 6 quarts of gasoline will also help his/hers/its ability to get around, . . . but not very far, . . . and it is expensive and time consuming to get that damage undone. Just be sure that you remember which can you put it in.

But the first thing I would probably do, . . . splash his "have you seen this peeping tom looking in your bedroom window?" picture all over social media, . . . if I have a picture I could definitely prove was taken on my place, . . . when he was up to no good. 

That type of trash, no one wants around them, . . . and it won't be long until he is "outed".

Our condolences to you, . . . and best wishes.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I Like the Screws good Idea Sheetrock screws are nice and sharp


Jeep said:


> What Gunners mate suggested is not illegal, as long as you don't admit to its purpose. If its just trash in the yard....well. I have some old plywood and some screws, I have considered putting around my pens for the coyotes.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Well A fish hook would do the trick


Hemi45 said:


> My curiosity is piqued now. How does one successfully tether a snake?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have lots of fish hooks - I love fishing. I put a copy of his picture by the central mail box area with a note "if you know who this is please contact me. There is a 100.00 reward for his name. Hope someone calls. 

Added guard dog and no trespassing signs to list of things to get this week-end. Only traps so far are the piles of chicken manure I have put in key locations. 

I think we will electrify the fence around the animals to protect them from predators. The only way to get through the back to the house area is over those fences. I am actively looking for an adult dog that will fit the needs. A friend has a lot of acreage and is looking for some poison ivy for me.

God help anyone that gets into my home. I have loaded shotguns in every main room (no small children here). My hubby was from a rural Texas town and grew up shooting from a young age. He taught me how to load, shoot, and clean a gun on our honeymoon. He also taught me if you are going to aim it you better be ready to use it.

I am glad I am learning how to protect my property now and not during a crisis. I do hope that some other lurkers/readers have gotten some tips or ideas on how to protect their homestead. 

I really do appreciate all the ideas and suggestions. It is great being able to communicate with people that understand my mindset.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Be very careful what you say you will do out loud or on the net. LE will use it against you even when you have not broken any law . Think it don't say or type it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I give. What's a Kangle?


Kangals are dogs from Turkey used to guard livestock. They get up to 200lbs and will fight anything Alive. Most are over 6 foot tall on their backfeet.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

http://webtament.com/photos/images/siberian-bear-hunting-dog-caucasian-ovcharka-57766.jpg

Tibetan Mastiff


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Tibetan Mastiff


I would need a barn to store food for that dog!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jeep said:


> http://webtament.com/photos/images/siberian-bear-hunting-dog-caucasian-ovcharka-57766.jpg
> 
> Tibetan Mastiff


Hey, Jeep, . . . how about a suitable warning next time, . . .??????

I coulda lost a cup of coffee, . . . keyboard, . . . monitor, . . . could have hurt myself, . . . I mean, . . . gee whiz !!!!:shock:

I've not seen anything that ugly since the Obummers were on stage.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Be very careful what you say you will do out loud or on the net. LE will use it against you even when you have not broken any law . Think it don't say or type it.


Openly declaring that you will protect what's yours on your property holds very little grounds for illegality. (assuming you don't live in a communist state)


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

You need more than one dog though. I think 2-3 is a good number...


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Sugar. A gas can with gas and a lot of sugar mixed in it. it will be detrimental to any engine and fuel system it is put in. unlike mixing gas and diesel it doesn't change the color or odor. If the thief uses it in their own equipment you have just cost them dearly. If the thief is selling or giving it to friends (other shit bags) chances are you just cost him a good ass whooping or worse if you are lucky. As a bonus you have cost the other shit bag some money too::clapping::. the only down side is the possibility of retaliation.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> You are correct! Yes, I came here because I believe that the majority of people here will say what they honestly feel is best. Thanks for giving me the kick in the bum I needed. Tomorrow I will start looking for a dog.


In doing this, as a friendly tip for training/encouraging a dog to become a good watch/guard dog without having to pay for formal training (which is expensive as hell), I'll give you some advice on what I do when teaching a dog how to take care of my territory. First thing first though, is wanting to get a breed that naturally lends itself to being protective of its territory and people, but not necessarily one that's prone to being a "One person" or "One family" dog. Akitas, Rottweilers, Dobermans, American Pitbull Terriers (good for watch dogs, but tend to make bad guard dogs due to their social nature), German Shepherds, Chow Chows, Shar Peis and similar working dogs are fantastic choices. They're all large with big, LOUD barks, and each of them lend very well to becoming fantastic watch dogs, and in some cases, great guard dogs.

But I digress a bit, so back to the point. My experience has taught me one thing about teaching a dog to become a good watch dog, and that's to encourage them every time they alert you to something outside of the norm. Before I moved to Germany, I lived in TX with the wife, we shared about a 10 acre property with her parents and grandmother. We got a pitty named Diesel. He's a fantastic dog, and I always took him with me around the property, since it was a bit of a habit of mine to walk the fence every day or so to check the fence, since we got hogs and yotes a lot, I liked to make sure the fence wasn't broken in spots. This became our daily ritual, and eventually, Diesel started doing it himself, which was great. After that, Diesel understood what was "Ours", and that unwelcome things, be it people or animals, were not "Good". So, anytime something was on the property, even if it was a squirrel that managed to get in the garage, he'd let myself or my father-in-law know. We'd immediately check it out so that he affiliated urgency with finding something, and he continued to let us know anytime that something was out of the norm. While it might seem insanely simple, it bred a sense of protectiveness in our dog that he likely wouldn't have had on his own, and in the end, we have a dog that regularly patrols the fence line, and goes ape sh*t over ANYTHING that's not normal on the property.

So if you live in a rural area, I'd recommend doing this with whatever dog you get, even if it's not a dog that'd be considered a "Natural" watch dog. It saves you money on professional training that most can't afford, and it gives you an excellent early warning that just might also pursue anything or anybody that doesn't belong on your property.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Great idea! So that is why my dad had me walk the dog around our property line when I was young. I always thought he wanted some alone time. I am still looking for a dog, going to see one this week-end.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Great idea! So that is why my dad had me walk the dog around our property line when I was young. I always thought he wanted some alone time. I am still looking for a dog, going to see one this week-end.


Most likely. It was also probably done so that the dog affiliated you with its rounds as a person that needed watching or protection. The key to any training with dogs after all, is affiliating the actions you want with triggers or responses that should key the dog in the desired way. Also, depending on the age of any kids in your house and experience with strong working breeds, and you don't mind spending a little bit more money, don't be afraid to look into the various mastiff breeds. Tibetan Mastiffs make for EXCELLENT rural guard/watch dogs. Just remember though, your best breeds for watching/guarding are also the smartest, and strongest willed breeds, so they take a strong hand and dominate personality. Don't let that dissuade you though from a good breed, just always, always, ALWAYS be sure to keep the training stable and simple, as well as be sure to be educated on the breed you pick before buying. Knowledge is power with dogs, and despite how the old ways of swatting a dog every time they do something wrong might seem to work, there are exceptionally better ways to teach dogs what to do and what not to do (always use misdirection to break a dog away from an undesired action/habit).

While I'm no dog trainer by any means, if you have any questions, feel free to ask. I'm more than happy to help and have the vast majority of my experience with dogs being around working breeds, hunting breeds and altogether considered "Hard" breeds.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Any results from posting the picture?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I wanted to thank everyone for their suggestions, I have implemented a few of them. I am still looking for a dog and will get one. 

The punk responsible has been arrested and is charged with burglarizing a dwelling, 21 counts of trespassing in an automobile with intent to commit a crime, and 4 counts of 2 - 5K theft. Turns out this punk has been hitting cars and garages in the area I live since February but no one could prove it was him until they saw our security footage. When they served the search warrant they found a shed full of electronics, tools and other stolen things. The detective said it took them 14 hours to load and inventory all the items.

The state has issued a restraining order against him for our property and everyone that lives here.

I learned I was not as secure as I thought I was and will continue to try to improve that. 

Thanks again!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What do yall smoke?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for their suggestions, I have implemented a few of them. I am still looking for a dog and will get one.
> 
> Turns out this punk has been hitting cars and garages in the area I live since February but no one could prove it was him until they saw our security footage.
> 
> ...


Hey, Auntie, . . . glad things are working out for you. Punks are an aggravation that most people don't even know about, . . . looks like this one might be not bothering you for some time to come.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Call the local newspaper... give them the picture


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> As a bonus you have cost the other shit bag some money too::clapping::. the only down side is the possibility of retaliation.


\

Most criminals are dumb. I doubt they would have any clue what messed their crap up. For that matter, I would have not known either LOL. But good idea to keep in the back of my mind.


----------



## dbitton (Oct 12, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> A well trained guard dog would solve your problem.


I would recommend a Kangal dog...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am partial to Sheperds (with good lines) and Rotties. I am keeping my options open for other dogs. An Akita is not an option since my sister is terrified of them due to an incident with a poorly trained one.


----------

